# 12 and 14HP Briggs throttle/choke/governor linkage hook up problems PLEASE



## fordman49055 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, I purchased a John Deere Sabre rider with a 15hp engine that was blown up and so I put a 12.5 I/C NON OHV engine on it and it ran fine for 2 years. I wanted to take the carb off and clean it. I am very mechanically inclined. So, I took pictures of the linkages and how they were working for the cable/choke/throttle/ and governor arm. Well I went to put it back together and cant seem to figure out the rod and spring placements. Then I came across a 14hp I/C OHV engine I decided to put on the tractor for more power closer to stock. When I bought it the cable and such were not on it. The setup is exactly like the way the 12hp is. I have one cable comenig down that moves a plastic type block along a track. This one when i MOVE THE BLOCK SEEMS TO MOVE THE OUTER BUTTERFLY (CHOKE) BUT WHEN THE OTHER LEVER COMES UP IT DOESNT MOVE FAR ENOUGH TO PUSH THATROD WITH THE PAPERCLIP TYPE END ON IT THAT OPENS THE THROTTLE. So I dont know how the throttle is supposed to work if nothing is acting upon it. I took the pics of the 15 and if someone could send me some pics of theirs if it's hooked up that would be great. BTW the reason I couldnt refer back to the pictures was because I took them with my phone and then had to replace the phone and non of my pics were transferable. Any help would be greatly appreciated so I can fix Both engines since it's the same setup and they both have me stumped. The pics are of the 14 OHV engine. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I an ASE Master technician for cars so I will help out as many people in that forum to than you guys for helping me out.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Move the white plastic side (that's what the throttle cable hooks into) and watch what happens on the back side of the mounting bracket. The slide has a toothed rake that turns a lever that should have a spring on it, the spring hooks to the governor arm that has a linkage bar on the top that hooks to the throttle valve.

When the throttle slide gets to 3/4 way through it's travel another lever will flip up and catch the choke linkage bar (shaped like a paper clip) and pull it as the throttle slide goes through the last 1/4 of it travel. 

Pretty easy once you see it in action.


----------

